# Sony introduces an all-in-one PC/HDTV combo, the VAIO LT



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Sony introduces an all-in-one PC/HDTV combo, the VAIO LT with a 22" HD display featuring XBRITE-HiColor technology & a Blu-ray Discdrive. 

Sony VAIO LT5
It's an all-in-one, with a 22" LCD display2 with XBRITE-HiColor technology, which acts as a HD flat panel TV while the cable TV tuner works in conjunction with Windows Media Center to act as a cable set top box with DVR. Since the VAIO LT PC/TV features an available Blu-ray Disc optical drive, you can enjoy a movie in Blu-ray Disc format.

The VAIO LT lets you watch & record analog, digital & cable TV (including premium HD channels2) Featuring Windows Vista™ Ultimate (or Home Premium) with Media Center functionality, a remote control & an optional external cable TV tuner that works with a CableCARD from your local cable provider (not available in Europe) the VAIO® LT PC/TV lets you watch and record your favorite cable TV broadcasts, including premium HD channels, right from the box.

The VAIO LT will be launched in October this year, with a price tag about $2900 (2,125 Euros) 

Source: HDTV Info Europe

Looks quite impressive to me!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Kindly expensive for such a small setup. I'm thinking if I'm gonna be watching high definition, I wanna see it on a MUCH larger screen. But I suppose there are some who will see a use for it. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess this is something for students who live in a small room :nerd:


----------

